# Thoughts on TurnLock system from Milescraft .



## MuzzleMike (Feb 23, 2010)

I am new to using a router needless to say I know nothing about this stuff . I picked up a dovetail jig and found out that I need the bushings for it . No problem I went to the store and looked around I was told to go with the TurnLock system sins I was new and it would make it easyer . I picked up the off set Base and a package of bushings . When I went to put it on my router the wholes would not line up . So called there number and told them the make and model of my router they told me that it will work with it but I will have to drill 3 wholes in it . Then I got the size bushing that I needed for my dovetail jig the baral of it was way to long . I had to cut half of it off so it will work . I am not impressed with Milescraft . An thoughts on this ?


Mike


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Mike! The one thing that folks like about them is that they can bridge a gap between router differences, while giving you more functionability We don't know anything about the router that you have, but the unite can not cover every router and every problem. Generally, they are a positive to a lot of a lot of folks. Sorry that You aren't one of them!


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Mike

What make of router have you got and which dovetail jig?
The Milescraft base currently lists the Ryobi R161 and RE600 as being compatible.


Cheers

Peter


----------



## MuzzleMike (Feb 23, 2010)

The router is R163 and the dovetail jig is a cheep Hardbor Freight .

Mike


----------

